# Toontrack end of year sales are back!



## Bentaycanada (Nov 3, 2020)

I picked up the Hard Rock EZX yesterday. It’s fantastic. 

I was hoping that the EZX Drums of Destruction and Pop Punk would be on sale this year, but it appears not. Maybe in December, if we’re lucky. 

Anyone else picked up anything yet?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 3, 2020)

Is EZbass on sale? I have so much toontrack drum stuff that I really shouldn’t buy any more.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 5, 2020)

Don't forget to consider checking retailers. I once got a triple pack of SDXs for half individual price


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 7, 2020)

Winspear said:


> Don't forget to consider checking retailers. I once got a triple pack of SDXs for half individual price



Oh yeah, I get some deals from L&M, Sweetwater, JRR, and Toontrack. They're all trying to outprice each other.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 7, 2020)

Bought some EZKeys models. Dumb question... WTF am I doing wrong that they are a half-step flat?



Lorcan Ward said:


> Is EZbass on sale? I have so much toontrack drum stuff that I really shouldn’t buy any more.



Right? That's what I'm waiting for.

Sweetwater has it for $149 (Toontrack site is $179).

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EZBass--toontrack-ezbass-download


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 7, 2020)

Got a buddy that works for Sweetwater, he told me they’ll never undercut their dealers. Always cheaper there than on their own site, just FYI.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 8, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Got a buddy that works for Sweetwater, he told me they’ll never undercut their dealers. Always cheaper there than on their own site, just FYI.


That's basic_distributor_rule_101. You'll never get a game cheaper on the manufacturer website than at gamestop or whatever.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 11, 2020)

EZbass Metal expansion



The site clips for EZbass and the new Drum EZX aren't great but Mendel does a phenomenal job on this video:


I've been using Ample Sounds Bass but the clarity of the lowest string and slides in EZbass might sway me over.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah that sounds great. Been using EZBass for awhile, I’ll snag this.


----------



## Thorshammer1980 (Jan 8, 2021)

Toontracks has been the only drum programming software I've ever used; so far.

I bought the Metal! Edition in December. I added a bunch of Death/Slam/Prog/Melodic/Grind midi packs from Ugritone also. 

I'm having a good time with it. I should have a few full tracked songs pretty soon.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 26, 2021)

Bentaycanada said:


> I picked up the Hard Rock EZX yesterday. It’s fantastic.
> 
> I was hoping that the EZX Drums of Destruction and Pop Punk would be on sale this year, but it appears not. Maybe in December, if we’re lucky.
> 
> Anyone else picked up anything yet?


Drums of Destruction is by far my favorite EZX to date. On their own they sound a little dry i guess would be a good way to put it. But man do they make a mix come alive!


----------

